# Java 5 (command line) compiler/VM for Windows Mobile 5



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm looking for a way to get Java 5 on my WM5 Axim. All I'd need to do is be able to compile .java files with javac and run them (I'd just need the command line - no GUI.) Is this fairly easy to do? Thanks!


----------

